# Australian Racist KFC ad?



## zeromac (Jan 7, 2010)

This ad has been labelled as 'Racist' by some Australians and has been the talk of the media for awhile now
Personally i don't think that this is racist because it shows a Australian Cricket supporter in a crowd of West Indies Cricket supporters.
It has now also been pulled off-air by KFC with them issueing an applogy

What do you guys think?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Saw that on TV today


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like a typical "wrong place" advert, when I still watched TV (adverts) that was a mainstay of them.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 7, 2010)

Almost everyone likes chicken. It's just a coincidence they hired ~20 dark-colored people to be tamed by a white guy with a bucket of chicken.

What the hell were they thinking if not to be at the very least a tad racist?


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2010)

I lol'd
"Halp, stuck in a place with tons of African people. KFC will sort this!"


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 7, 2010)

Everyone is so friggin' sensitive now. 'AMGASH, WHITE MAN + AFRICANS + KFC? WTFUXBBQ!!1111oneone'.
It seems that we've all gone backwards with the whole 'political correctness'.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol Seven news reported on it


----------



## zeromac (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol 7pm Project reported on it also, was funny


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Lol 7pm Project reported on it also, was funny


Missed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How funny?


----------



## House Spider (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 7, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> I lol'd
> "Halp, stuck in a place with tons of African people. KFC will sort this!"
> 
> Lol! I guess that's why some consider it racist!
> ...



Really? 7 News? Are you sure it wasn't Today Tonight?


----------



## Gman 101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Problem is... American history only applies in America. Too bad some idiots in the media over in America blow this to high hell, taking everything out of proportion. Obviously those in the West Indies have no hard feelings to this ad... but some are far more willing to take offence for them... /facepalm

At least learn what cricket is in the first place. A cricket bat =/= giant paddle (as said by some Americans Left4Dead 2).


----------



## Law (Jan 7, 2010)

"What's this? A white man sharing chicken with black people? RACIST!"

Obviously he's racist because he didn't give any chicken to the other Australians.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4:30pm news


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 7, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Lol 7pm Project reported on it also, was funny


You actually watch that show?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all do.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Jan 7, 2010)

Black guy here. 

I don't see anything racist about this commercial. People will call racism on any fucking thing nowadays.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2010)

What's next ? - 20 Taliban + American Soldier + KFC = Peace !!!!!



Spoiler



Please don't take offence - this is all done tongue-in-cheek & for a laugh and I could've said something like "Tiger Wood Mistresses + Tiger Woods + KFC = Elin Nordegren OK with it "


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 7, 2010)

It's another case of something being more offensive in one county than another - ie "Paki" is more offensive in the UK than Australia because of the way it's been used in the past, a racial slur for all people of a certain race in one country, a friendly contraction for people from a certain country in another, Chinese-made sofas shipped to the US being available in "n**** brown" etc

In America the stereotype of the dumb, uncultured black person eating nothing but watermelon and KFC has been ubiquitous for ages. so it's not really surprising that it's viewed differently on the other side of the world to how the writers (hopefully) thought it would be.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not racist, but sure is funny.


----------



## Mei-o (Jan 7, 2010)

*facepalm*

Oh darn, another racism issue. I hate it when people make such a big ruckus of EVERYTHING because they deem it's racist. I for one don't get offended by asian racist jokes, I take them all with a good laugh, look at how "HAHA THAT'S SO TRUE" the joke/archetype is and go on with my life.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 7, 2010)

Its not racist because it IS awkward. 1 white guy to 50 black guys.... awkward indeed. When i saw the ad i thought *food* not *fried chicken*. I think we are all used to the product a lot of us dont even see the comparison.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2010)

what's racist every1 knows black guys love their fried foods !


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not racist at all, however it may seem that way due to the location, but people shouldn't take the location so literally.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Racist?

I don't find it racist. Somewhat funny as a matter of fact.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't see anything racist about it. Now if it was a guy dressed in a white robe and hood I may say something.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not seeing it. The OP is correct. He's in an "awkward" situation because he's in the crowd for a different team, not because he's a white guy.

Jesus Christ, all these touchy people who can't even see the common answer.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2010)

Seems a LIL' bit unintentionally racist, not due to the chicken (although perhaps exacerbated by it) but by a white guy sitting in a crowd of blacks, although yeah it could have been "awkward" because they were supporting a rival team.  But they coulda done a better job making that distinction; nobody is doing anything SPECIFIC to whitey yet he seems annoyed with the steel drums being played behind his head, which of course COULD be annoying without being racist, but then again it just doesn't make any of this clear.  I understand why this ad got pulled, but what I don't understand are the idiots that need to scream about why political correctness is ruining us all.  It's not.  When you watch a comedian crap on a race, it's often if not always compensated with an even-handed scathing of both sides.  That is not politically incorrect, as a matter of fact, it's VERY politically correct.  But racist fucks who think that all blacks are so angry at them find a need to push back, and the only PC way to do it is to yell "oh this political correctness is sooooooo stifling and bad" go burn a cross retards


----------



## Westside (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, this is racist like a 1946's newspaper.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is the video rated 4.5 stars?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 8, 2010)

Not racist as this...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Not racist as this...








Not only was that a terrible commercial in general, it was also incredibly racist.

It made my day, thank you.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 8, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It made my day, thank you.


No need to thank me comrade.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hilarious!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

not as racist as this


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 8, 2010)

I :facepalm: every time I see the incorrect usage of "racist" where it should say "stereotype"

rac·ism  (rszm)
n.
1. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.
2. Discrimination or prejudice based on race.

ster·e·o·type  (str--tp, stîr-)
n.
*1. A conventional, formulaic, and oversimplified conception, opinion, or image.*
*2. One that is regarded as embodying or conforming to a set image or type.*
3. Printing A metal printing plate cast from a matrix molded from a raised printing surface, such as type.
tr.v. ster·e·o·typed, ster·e·o·typ·ing, ster·e·o·types
1. To make a stereotype of.
2. To characterize by a stereotype: "Elderly Americans are the neglected sector of the fashion industry, stereotyped by blue hair and polyester pantsuits" (American Demographics).
*3. To give a fixed, unvarying form to.*
4. To print from a stereotype.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> rac·ism  (rszm)
> n.
> 1. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character



Like a desire for unsophisticated, fried foodstuffs?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 8, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bingo, thank you for having a brain, yes assuming fried chicken is the great equalizer IS racist, and if you think it's not, you might be a redneck

uuuuuuh isn't stereotyping people based on race, RACIST ? ? ?  It's not a fucking tier system, it's either hateful or it's not.


----------



## Davess (Jan 9, 2010)

So, Giving a big 'ol bucket of tasty crispy to a group of black people = Less awkward?

Raciest Chicken.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 9, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> not as racist as this


A Ed Wood film?


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 9, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And almost 95% of the time stereotypes are true and not hateful.  It's PC types with nothing better to do than over analyze commercials such as the one in this topic that create all the trouble.

And bonus fail points for using the term 'redneck' in attempting to label someone else as racist.

Also, pie is the great equalizer, not fried chicken.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 9, 2010)

Which racial stereotypes are so true and not hateful ?


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 9, 2010)

hahahahah this is hilarious xD


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't see anything racist about this commercial in particular.  Just these damn race-mongers acting up again. 



			
				alidsl said:
			
		

> not as racist as this


Okay now this is freaking hilarious.  I can't believe they'd use the old skeleton Halloween costume in this film/tv show.


----------



## blitzer320 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would like to say this as a Black Man from the "hood" when you grow up with racism in and around your life such as this commercial you tend to repeat the racism right back as with the current stigma around my race that all Australians are racist twards black people but the only way to truly get rid of racism is to ignore and not discuss commercials like this one when they bigots get no airtime they will cease to exist.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 9, 2010)

Is the commercial racist? Yes.

Am I, as a black man, offended by it? Yes.

Some of you seem to want to act like it is only offensive through an American lens, as though Australia has no history of racism and as such produced this commercial color blindly.

Do me a favor, look at the history of the Aborigines and the treatment they've endure. Take note of their skin tone. And now re-enter this conversation and explain to me why I should view Australia as a land that doesn't subscribe to racial stereotypes and propaganda.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 9, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Is the commercial racist? Yes.
> 
> Am I, as a black man, offended by it? Yes.
> 
> ...


Too easy.  We are discussing a commercial about an Australian cricket fan sitting in an opposing team's section (West Indies the OP says).  He offers up a tasty combo bucket from KFC to be better accepted instead of being viewed as just an opposing fan.  He likes the food, assumes most of the opposing fans will like KFC food, they do and everybody has a fun time at the game.  Read the tagline - go buy some KFC in a big variety pack and please a crowd.

You choose to make this commercial racist and somehow twist it so that it should be offensive to you "as a black man".  Why are you offended?  By the suggestion that the fans will like KFC food?  By the fact that the opposing team around him is mostly black?  Seriously, what in particular is so offensive in THIS COMMERCIAL.

Why do you bring up aborigines?  They have nothing to do with this commercial.  All countries have histories of racism.  It's those that create the racism where there is none in the present by dredging up things from the past that keep it alive.  Do you really believe those who participated in this commercial (actors, directors, ad agency, etc.) wanted to offend blacks in general, or the fans portrayed in that section in particular?  Really?  If so -- why?  It makes no sense.  The commercial is intended to drive customers to KFC to purchase the bucket deal.

Are there racists in Australia?  Of course!  Are there racists everywhere around the world?  Of course!  Are you a racist?  Of course!  Look at your avatar, your title and your post in this thread.  Now do me a favor:  watch the commercial again and reply back with the exact reason you are "as a black man, offended by it".  Don't go off on tangents about native Australians, focus just on the commercial and cite the offensive part.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 9, 2010)

Calling this commercial racist cheapens the discourse for when true racism occurs.  This sort of hyper-sensitivity has to stop.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 9, 2010)

mmmm chicken


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 9, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Calling this commercial racist cheapens the discourse for when true racism occurs.  This sort of hyper-sensitivity has to stop.


How does it cheapen the discourse to point out when some KFC executive greenlights a commercial with OBVIOUS racial implications ?  What kind of people are in KFC Australia headquarters that can't connect such obvious dots ?


----------



## Law (Jan 9, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still don't see it.

Australian cricket supporter trapped in the stands with some West Indie supporters, West Indie Supporters are getting rowdy so Australian supporter hands out some tasty food to calm everybody down?


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 9, 2010)

MS Poland is racist


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have no problems with this advert; I just hate it when people compain about everything.

There were even complaints about Doctor Who, when The Doctor said his hair was still not ginger. HE WANTED IT TO BE GINGER. They weren't even listening.

People complain for the sake of complaining even when there's no problem. Idiots.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 9, 2010)

I dont watch tv ads for they are ridiculous and disgusting and lying.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 9, 2010)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1 
I agree this is strictly based off the match, I don't think there was anything racist about the commercial


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 9, 2010)

If this is racist, all commercials are racist. Every commercial is made with a certain demographic in mind, because there are differences between demographics. No one can deny that old people are more likely to buy certain products than young people. So why is it taboo to say Caucasians/Orientals/Negroids will buy different products in a given country? They will and it is because differences exist between all those types of people.

One of those differences is that blacks have a very high likelihood of liking fried chicken. Whites have a good laugh at that, and if blacks can't, they are being overly sensitive. It's time to stop thinking of mistreatment of people generations ago, start living in today, and stop having excessive butthurt levels.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nicely said Bixbite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scrubs: Oh noes the black character has diabetes so it must be r4cist!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> MS Poland is racist
> *image*


Now this is definitely racist.  I wonder how the hell they got away with it especially since they even forgot to change the color of the guy's hand.
I suppose they'd try to justify this by saying there aren't that many black people in Poland, but then why did they not change the Asian guy too?


----------



## Prophet (Jan 9, 2010)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right...

First, I brought up the aborigines and Australia's racist history to counter a point made by Gman 101, who argued “American history only applies in America.” I was simply demonstrating that racism was not bound to our shores and that it did not require an American lens to find this potentially racist.

Second, I agree with you that the commercial is intended to drive customers to KFC, so why would they drive people away with racism. What you seem to miss is that all things that are racist are not purposely nor maliciously produced. There is a lot of overt and implicit examples of racism. 

Let me give you one such example. If a person was to assume that I were a racist based on the fact that my avatar is the symbol for black power and my title was “Resident Black Militant” and because my opinion differed from theirs; well I would have to consider their hasty conclusion to be overtly racist. 

Is Black Power racist? Would you prefer I advocate less power for my people? Is Black Militancy racist? Many would brand men like Martin Luther King jr as militant, do you consider him racist? Or is disagreeing with you, the most racist thing I've done? If I supposedly see racism where there is none, wouldn't that just make me “ignorant”?

My post wasn't particular aimed at those of your ilk, I can tell when the ignorance runs too deep and I avoid the futility of trying to change the opinion of those who approach discussions with closed minds. Nonetheless you asked what in particular was racist about the commercial and I'll answer your question.

The stereotype exist that black people love chicken.

This commercial reinforces that stereotype, as chicken is portrayed as the key to pacifying Negroes.

The only counter to this argument is that this particular stereotype does not exist in Australia. I can neither confirm nor deny this point. I would however, still perceive the ad as racist. Before the chicken is even introduced the Australian man is portrayed as annoyed and frustrated by the jovial black folk that surround him. He takes out the chicken as a solution. Maybe this will calm these Negros down. And to top it off he even says “Too easy”. Is that what you say when you make a genuinely friendly gesture or is that what you say when you have tricked or subverted people? If they had cut back to the original scene before the ad ended I would imagine all the black folk would be covered in chicken grease and taking naps in their seats while the Australian got to enjoy his game in peace.

But why even argue with you, it is clear from _your_ avatar and title that you are a rotten pirate at sea...


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there a stereotype of West Indians eating fried chicken?  I thought that was limited to african americans.


----------



## apb407 (Jan 9, 2010)

Really ? wow lol racism is really really wayy to sensitive and blown out of proportion to people these days and thats coming from an indian kid and people who make a big deal out of this really in my opinion just want attention


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 9, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Is Black Power racist? Would you prefer I advocate less power for my people? Is Black Militancy racist? Many would brand men like Martin Luther King jr as militant, do you consider him racist? Or is disagreeing with you, the most racist thing I've done? If I supposedly see racism where there is none, wouldn't that just make me “ignorant”?



Yes, Black Power and Black Militancy are racist. Should you promote less advocacy for your people? No, they should have the the same power as everyone else, which they do in the majority of the developed world. The US and Australia both have racial equality, so any "Black Power" aimed here is in fact racism. No one says Martin Luther king was militant, but Malcolm 10 sure was, and it's hard to see him as anything but racist.

Another thing I thought of here is Europeans. We have a board here of people around the world, so I can say with almost 100% surity that you have seen posts from Europeans (here or anywhere else) that all Americans are fat and eat fast food all the time. Even some Americans say it. Do I shit my pants and cry racism when I see that? No, I chuckle and move on. Because Americans do like fast food. And blacks do like fried chicken.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 9, 2010)

Go join the KKK if you think speaking out against black stereotypes is sooooooo wrong.  Turning a blind eye to ignorance and hatred is lazy and dangerous.  What, so you think just because it's 2010 people have somehow EVOLVED out of hatred and laziness ?  Why are you so interested in discrediting black power ?  Surely I needn't remind such a Martin Luther King Jr. expert.  Oh, but I guess that all was just a lil' OOPSY by the white man, a lil' bloody torn skin from firehoses never hurt anybody, segregation easily forgivable, slavery was soooooooo long ago, when are blacks just gonna get over it ?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 9, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Go join the KKK if you think speaking out against black stereotypes is sooooooo wrong.  Turning a blind eye to ignorance and hatred is lazy and dangerous.  What, so you think just because it's 2010 people have somehow EVOLVED out of hatred and laziness ?  Why are you so interested in discrediting black power ?  Surely I needn't remind such a Martin Luther King Jr. expert.  Oh, but I guess that all was just a lil' OOPSY by the white man, a lil' bloody torn skin from firehoses never hurt anybody, segregation easily forgivable, slavery was soooooooo long ago, when are blacks just gonna get over it ?



Excessive Butthurt level detected. Complaining about things that happened over 100 years ago instead of moving on proves that you want to dwell on racism and slavery. Maybe it does something for you. Does liking fried chicken make someone bad? Does this commercial say blacks are uneducated or somehow less capable than another race? 

If watching black people enjoy fried chicken on a television ad dregs up memories of slavery, it's you with the problem. Clearly these actors had no problem participating. And if people _can't_ "evolve" past racism, like you seemed to suggest, we may as well end this discussion because racism is inevitable and we should all enjoy it. That's your words not mine.


----------



## nutella (Jan 9, 2010)

its not racist. its fact.



Spoiler



i'm obviously joking, everyone loves fried chicken


----------



## Prophet (Jan 9, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you aware that nearly 25% of all blacks in America live below the poverty line? Compared to 8% of whites in America. How is that equality? Do we need to look at education, employment and imprisonment statistics too or have I already proven you to be talking-out-the-ass?  Why would I not advocate for the power of my people then? I never said I wanted them to be more powerful, equality is the goal. But how does one work toward equality for a people treated unequally without advocating their power. Should I just ask nicely?

Black militancy is not synonymous with racism. And just because you say "yes it is" really doesn't make it so. You should endeavor to learn the proper form for an argument. A militant is a person who acts in opposition to what they feel is a flawed government. A black militant is a person who acts in opposition to what they feel is a government designed to oppress, neglect or even exploit blacks.

Martin Luther King Jr, was known for organizing boycotts. Within a capitalistic society, there can be no more militant action then to refuse to consume. I can forgive this indiscretion on your part though. Many do not view Martin as a militant, they prefer the Hallmark image that has been created in his wake. But research the goals of his Poor People's Campaign and tell me how one could categorize the man as anything less than revolutionary and militant.

As for the "Fat American" jokes, they carry little history, weight, or consequence. If Americans had been historically oppressed for being fat, or if Americans were denied jobs in transcontinental organizations because they were too fat, or if for whatever reason the "Fat American" stereotype had over time defined the prospects of your life; well then, maybe "Fat American" jokes wouldn't be so easy for you to shrug off. But that is not the reality, "Fat American", just as racist commercials holds no consequence to you. But the world is bigger than _you_. Invest in empathy.

And as far as your cute proclamation that "blacks do like fried chicken", my first instinct is to simply say "Fuck you". But I have been ever so patient with your ignorance, so allow me to walk you through some simple logic. Pay attention. As I previously stated, many blacks live below the poverty line. Even more blacks grew up below the poverty line or come from families that subsisted below the poverty line for generations. Now what would a poor family eat? Well, the cheapest, most widely available foods. Meat wise, this was chicken and the less desirable segments of the pig. So yes, blacks ate chicken and still do. Many do enjoy chicken, because overtime that which begins as a necessity often transforms into a tradition. It's man's way of turning lemons into lemonade, perhaps. Nonetheless our affinity for chicken eating is a simple byproduct of our circumstances. Our circumstances, being as dismal as they are... Well just excuse me if I don't find it all particularly humorous.

Checkmate or would you have another go at it?


----------



## apb407 (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with Bixbite, as the generations keep going there is no point in still looking back to shit that happend hundreds of years ago, basically you're saying you cant trust nor do you like what the white people are doing so in turn doesnt that make you racist and stereotypical ? by saying that the ad is aimed to discriminate blacks and that its constantly being done you're stereotyping white people as racists.

btw again like i said before im not white i am also a minority but im just sick of people using the race card as an excuse to bring up the past and grab attention


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd quote Prophet's last post, but it's too long, and pretty typical drivel. Blacks are given all the same opportunities as whites in the US, on a governmental level and a moral level for the majority of Americans. I can't give you a reason for the numbers besides a lack of performance. I credit the lack of performance to spending more time harping on the past and assuming people will be racist than actually trying to make a path for themselves, as I've seen that blacks that go out and do something have just as much a chance to succeed as anyone else. Hell, even more of a chance because of government programs, and companies trying to diversify. Thanks for the info on Martin Luther King though, it's a good point and I like him less now. And thanks for also proving my point that blacks like chicken.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 9, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> I'd quote Prophet's last post, but it's too long, and pretty typical drivel. Blacks are given all the same opportunities as whites in the US, on a governmental level and a moral level for the majority of Americans. I can't give you a reason for the numbers besides a lack of performance. I credit the lack of performance to spending more time harping on the past and assuming people will be racist than actually trying to make a path for themselves, as I've seen that blacks that go out and do something have just as much a chance to succeed as anyone else. Hell, even more of a chance because of government programs, and companies trying to diversify. Thanks for the info on Martin Luther King though, it's a good point and I like him less now. And thanks for also proving my point that blacks like chicken.


So you openly admit you didn't know half a damn thing about MLK Jr.  Bravo there, and I'm sure you now understand that "government programs" were not magically poofed up by good ol' white men that knew THAT was the time to begin helping the blacks ?  I'm sure you would have rather had MLK Jr. sit on his ass, go fight in Vietnam instead of protest against it, etc.  Seriously dude, the KKK is right up your alley, go stock up on sheets


----------



## Prophet (Jan 9, 2010)

@Bixbite. I was going to devote another post to making you look stupid, but I realize you've done a fine job of accomplishing that all on your own. Well done.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 9, 2010)

@Prophet:

Seeing racism where there is none certainly makes you something, ignorant is just part of it.

Stereotypes are based on truth.  Most people like fried chicken.  KFC sells fried chicken.  In this commercial they show an Australian fan and West Indies cricket fans enjoying chicken.  What is wrong with people enjoying chicken?  It's their main product.  Chicken is a uniting force in this commercial.

If you really find this commercial offensive then you can surely find something offensive in every advertisement.

I am a rotten pirate (though not at sea) and my avatar and title identify me as such.  Your avatar/title/posts identify you for what you are as well.


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2010)

My point of this: Brilliant advertisement.

Make a silly commercial, throw in something that CAN be offensive / racist for those who want it to be... and badabing, you got yourself a good commercial!

Why? Because look how much attention they've got! 3+ pages here (with my settings). american news television. youtube. everyone and his or her mother... EVERYONE discuss KFC...

all publicity is good publicity!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 9, 2010)

as Prophet said,

"This commercial reinforces that stereotype, as chicken is portrayed as the key to pacifying Negroes."

It seems to me facts like this are absolutely stepped over in this argument, as if it simply wasn't true.  I honestly don't find racist things in EVERY advertisement, just the ones that seem to want to "pacify negroes" with FRIED CHICKEN.  DUH.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 10, 2010)

I take it this picture won't help any?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Anyways, Issac makes a good point, no matter what side you're on, talking about this ad is basically like advertising for KFC. It's too bad KFC rolled over on this. I think it was a funny ad that could ultimately patch up some butthurts, bring people closer together, and make their shareholders a little richer. We rarely hear people bringing up the Holocaust, and it's because as a culture (at least in here in the West) doesn't mind taking comedic potshots at Hitler and WWII. Lighten up...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Kurobon (Jan 10, 2010)

wow... I can certainly see how they can see that as racist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Then again I have seen this sort of situation in North America. A popeye's chicken restaurant closed down for a day in the states and a news channel broad casted only frustrated black people that had been interviewed. Go you tube "Popeye's chicken closure" You'll see what I mean.. The question is if this is intentional by the people who authorize these things to try and be funny? or do they actually not think of what it actually is they're portraying to people


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 10, 2010)

Sonicslasher makes my point with the Chappelle Show clip, Dave was being EVEN HANDED as all hell, just like I stated in an earlier post.  That was one of the most politically correct videoclips I've ever seen.  But you racist dumbasses just don't get it, or don't WANT to get it.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 10, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher makes my point with the Chappelle Show clip, Dave was being EVEN HANDED as all hell, just like I stated in an earlier post.  That was one of the most politically correct videoclips I've ever seen.  But you racist dumbasses just don't get it, or don't WANT to get it.



lolwut


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 10, 2010)

i don get it, i thought everyone love chickens? So what's so racist about a guy sharing a bucket of chickens anyway? 

No offense to vegen or vegetarians , but what is so bad about liking chicken anyway?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 10, 2010)

Fried Chicken is considered to be "Soul Food" (African American food).
More information about this stereotype can be found here: http://www.authentichistory.com/diversity/...elon/index.html


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey...if ur american you wouldnt understand. i wonder why they only air this ad in Australia???hmm....um maybe becuz only australians understand it. The australainas usually have events like soccer where they compete with the cricket team (african americans)...the dude says its awkward because hes on another team. its not racist...but only dumbfounded minds will see it this way if they know crap about australia.


----------

